# Friday Fun at Awesome



## awesomeade (Jun 22, 2004)

*Edited - Images removed*
This isn't a Max Power forum, so please refrain from posting these types of images again.

Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So may I ask where were these 2 when I was stuck looking at the car mags while you fitted my brakes :wink:


----------



## awesomeade (Jun 22, 2004)

unfortunately they're not resident


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

awesomeade said:


> unfortunately they're not resident


I bet you would do a lot more business if they were


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hmmm...yes....that really made my weekend.....NOT!!! Haven't you got any half dressed blokes?


----------



## awesomeade (Jun 22, 2004)

not sure about that, dean/sarah/andy would be gawping too much to do any work!


----------



## awesomeade (Jun 22, 2004)

if blokes are your thing, here u go 
http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/staff.html


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

awesomeade said:


> if blokes are your thing, here u go
> http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/staff.html


  Not nice not nice :wink: :lol:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> awesomeade said:
> 
> 
> > unfortunately they're not resident
> ...


But I work here , am I not enough now? :? 
Sarah

Hey , yes lets have some hunkey men , what about them with overalls to their waist with 2 tyres in their hands.....mmmmm
Sarah


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

AwesomeSarah said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > awesomeade said:
> ...


My be you were a little over dressed :wink: :-*


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok
Let me know when your in next and I will underdress 
Sarah


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Blimey - can't knock that for customer service eh?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Ok
> Let me know when your in next and I will underdress
> Sarah


I will be about half an hour :wink: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

awesomeade said:


> if blokes are your thing, here u go
> http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/staff.html


Don't think the females amongst that lot would be too happy about you calling them blokes? :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

The 3 girls on your team ( Sarah, Ade and Andrea) are far prettier than those munters.

I hope you didn't have to pay them.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> The 3 girls on your team ( Sarah, Ade and Andrea) are far prettier than those munters.
> 
> I hope you didn't have to pay them.


Ade is a man Lisa! :lol: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> The 3 girls on your team ( Sarah, Ade and Andrea) are far prettier than those munters.
> 
> I hope you didn't have to pay them.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I am sure Ade will love you yes I am sure HE will


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Ooops!!! :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > The 3 girls on your team ( Sarah, Ade and Andrea) are far prettier than those munters.
> ...


Is she? Blimey, very convincing, and she's still prettier than the slappers!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

LOL ,,,, Ade , nice crabs :lol: :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Someone needs to tell the first lady that M&S do a good bra fitting service. Not that I was looking THAT closely.... :roll:


----------

